# June Calender Events



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*June Calendar Events*

some rides of interest. Please post any others you know of.

Sunday 2nd - CORBA MTB Skills Class. Free 1 hour class in Malibu.

Friday 8th - Midnight Ridazz. Huge night time group fun ride through L.A.

Sunday 10th - L.A. Bike Coalition's Annual River Ride. Support the coalition and participate in this fun ride for all ages / abilities. Leaves the L.A. Zoo and heads for Long Beach. Multiple support stops. Return via same route or public trans.

Sat. 23rd - Bike Swap Meet. 2 pm. Encino Velodrome.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

i might be in for the midnight ridazz soirée since i'm getting my new fixie tomorrow. 

i think i'm signed up the river ride already.

thanks for teh heads up on the swap meet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Hollywood said:


> Sunday 10th - L.A. Bike Coalition's Annual River Ride. Support the coalition and participate in this fun ride for all ages / abilities. Leaves the L.A. Zoo and heads for Long Beach. Multiple support stops. Return via same route or public trans.


.....


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> *bump*
> 
> tomorrow, Friday 8th is the last day to pre-register online for the River Ride. Otherwise you wait in line with everyone else Sunday morning.



are you in?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

I am The Edge said:


> are you in?


yes, and why does everyone keep saying that???


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Anybody know about the Bicycle John criterium?


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> yes, and why does *everyone* keep saying that???




c()D3??????



i'll see you there....but i might flake and have an interval and hill training day instead. i'll just consider my registration fee a "charitable donation".


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

bicycle johns crit is still going on. We had a little bit of trouble getting the roads set aside and were now going to be using sonora as part of the course instead. Same day time and all that. http://socalcycling.com/Schedule/2005/racesched05.asp
thats the website. Should be fun. Ill be the only junior racing for john, if you see me say hey.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

anyone else do the River Ride? I took the fixed gear out, had an uneventful ride to LB. The return trip home however, completely sucked. Slashed my "urban" tire on some mystery debris, tried to boot it and patch the tube. 3 more flats later I hung my head and limped back to LB where I waited over an hour for the SAG wagon. Good times.

Bonus points: I taught a guy on a recumbent how to fix a flat. And how to use his pump. 35 miles away from his home. Super.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> anyone else do the River Ride? I took the fixed gear out, had an uneventful ride to LB. The return trip home however, completely sucked. Slashed my "urban" tire on some mystery debris, tried to boot it and patch the tube. 3 more flats later I hung my head and limped back to LB where I waited over an hour for the SAG wagon. Good times.
> 
> Bonus points: I taught a guy on a recumbent how to fix a flat. And how to use his pump. 35 miles away from his home. Super.



nope...i bailed on it. sounds like a good decision otherwise i would've had to give you a ride home on my handlebars.


----------

